# kernel 2.6.16 and tv-tuner

## kmare

hello,

i just upgraded to kernel 2.6.16 and now i'm having a problem with my tv-tuner. I can't hear sound from it, just an annoying noice (using in-kernel alsa drivers). It was/is working just fine with kernel 2.6.14... did anyone notice the same problem? I have a pinnacle pctv with the bt878 chip..

thanx in advance

----------

## Headrush

Something is happening. I went from 2.6.15 to 2.6.16 and didn't even boot.

Switched back to 2.6.15 and now tv doesn't work. Had sound for a split second, now nothing. Investigating.

Edit: Fixed my issue. I have no idea why, but somehow in the process of trying the new kernel, the NTSC frequency got changed from nominal to HRC in the tvtime config file. Very strange.Last edited by Headrush on Tue Mar 28, 2006 5:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kmare

hmm.. 

anybody having the same problem? (noice instead of sound for the tv-tuner)

----------

## johoe

Hi, I had the same problem starting with kernel 2.6.15. I am using Pinnacle PCTV Sat. After searching through the kernel source I found that the /drivers/media/video/bttv-cards.c changed. So I changed the source to this and now it is working prefect again (current kernel gentoo-sources-2.6.16)

```

   [BTTV_BOARD_PINNACLESAT] = {

      .name           = "Pinnacle PCTV Sat",

      .video_inputs   = 2,

      .audio_inputs   = 0,

      .svhs           = 1,

      .tuner          = -1,

      .tuner_type     = -1,

      .tuner_addr   = ADDR_UNSET,

      .no_msp34xx     = 1,

      .no_tda9875     = 1,

      .no_tda7432     = 1,

      .gpiomask       = 0x01,

      .audiomux       = { 0, 0, 0, 0, 1 },

      .muxsel         = { 3, 0, 1, 2},

      .needs_tvaudio  = 0,

      .pll            = PLL_28,

      .no_gpioirq     = 1,

      .has_dvb        = 1,

   },

```

Sorry, don't have the original 2.6.16 kernel source anymore, don't want to emerge now:-) Simply search in the file for Pinnacle PCTV Sat and change the structure. Hope this might help you too...

  johoe

----------

## kmare

well.. my tv-tuner is not a sat one.  :Sad:  I checked the sources though and everything looked just fine.. unfortunally... anyway, looking at the latest git-sources i noticed a few patches about fixes/improvements on the audio part of the bttv drivers.. i'll give them a shot asap and report back if anyone is interested..

----------

## kmare

i upgraded to vanilla 2.6.17rc1 and sound didn't still work. The kernel detects the tuner card just fine. Now if i just remove the bttv module and then reload it, then it works... weird.. kernel 2.6.14 is just fine...

----------

## r00dy

I have the same.

When I checked dmesg then I saw:

 *Quote:*   

> bttv: driver version 0.9.16 loaded
> 
> bttv: using 8 buffers with 2080k (520 pages) each for capture
> 
> bttv: Bt8xx card found (0).
> ...

 

So I think that the module is not loading with proper parameters from modules.autoload

When I try to load module manually:

 *Quote:*   

> modprobe bttv radio=0 card=15 tuner=7 gbuffers=32

 

then in dmesg I see:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> bttv0: unloading
> 
> bttv: driver version 0.9.16 loaded
> ...

 

And now tv works.

Maybe it's problem of modules/autoload with 2.6.16 ?

----------

## timaios

 *kmare wrote:*   

> i upgraded to vanilla 2.6.17rc1 and sound didn't still work. The kernel detects the tuner card just fine. Now if i just remove the bttv module and then reload it, then it works... weird.. kernel 2.6.14 is just fine...

 

I have the same problem......

Have you managed to solve this ??

----------

## krani1

got the same problem with 2.6.16-gentoo-r2 and the ugly hack of rmmod.. modprobe bttv works for me too...

----------

## drphibes

My bt878 (ati tv-wonder) card kept me using 2.6.14 until very recently.    I was getting all kinds of noise and, 

most annoyingly, the tv audio would start playing on boot.   I now have a stable setup with no audio noise:

kernel 2.6.16-gentoo-r3

alsa-* 1.0.11

I do not load bttv in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6.  instead I let that module load automatically when needed.  

To feed the bttv module the correct parameters, I do this:

create a /etc/modules.d/bttv file, containing the options you want to feed modprobe (insmod).   in my case i use:

```
alias char-major-81     bttv

pre-install bttv /sbin/modprobe tuner; /sbin/modprobe msp3400

options bttv card=63 tuner=2
```

Run 'modules-update' to generate a new /etc/modules.conf.  After you do this, 'modprobe bttv' (or 'bttv' in kernel-2.6)

should use your options.

----------

